# en mi opinión - soy de la opinión



## Waldesca

Ciao,
Come si dà in italiano un'opinione? Alcuni esempi:
En mi opinión... = Nella mia opinione...  - 
Oppure:
Soy de la opinión... = Sono dell'opinione...  - 
_x---x_
Grazie!


----------



## infinite sadness

Waldesca said:


> Ciao,
> Come si dà in italiano un'opinione? Alcuni esempi:
> En mi opinión... = Nella mia opinione...  - *A mio parere*
> 
> Oppure:
> Soy de la opinión... = Sono dell'opinione... -
> _x---x_
> Grazie!


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche (e forse il più frequente nell'italiano parlato):

secondo me,...


----------



## annapo

Waldesca said:


> Ciao,
> Come si dà in italiano un'opinione? Alcuni esempi:
> En mi opinión... = Nella mia opinione...  -
> Oppure:
> Soy de la opinión... = Sono dell'opinione...  -
> _x---x_
> Grazie!



_Nella mia opinione_ temo sia abbastanza improbabile. 
La traduzione dipende.

*en mi opinión* es la mejor canción de X = secondo me é la canzone migliore di X
*En mi opinión*, Y es bastante bueno político = secondo me, Y è un politico abbastanza valido

*Soy de la opinión* de que los derechos de autor son algo legítimo = ritengo che, penso che, sono del parere che, i diritti d'autore siano qualcosa di legittimo

Yo *soy de la opinión* de que los alumnos inmigrantes se incorporen en el aula ordinaria. *= *ritengo che, penso che, sostengo che gli alunni immigrati siano inseriti nelle classi normali

Como algunos, *soy de la opinion* que mas vale evitar problemas = come alcuni, sono dell'idea/ del parere che sia meglio evitare problemi


----------



## Montesacro

In un registro più formale: 

_A mio avviso..._


----------



## infinite sadness

Come mai escludete la validità di "sono dell'opinione che..."? A mio modesto parere è italiano corretto.


----------



## honeyheart

E *"in mia opinione"* non va bene?


----------



## Montesacro

honeyheart said:


> E *"in mia opinione"* non va bene?



No, non va bene


----------



## Curandera

infinite sadness said:


> Come mai escludete la validità di "sono dell'opinione che..."? A mio modesto parere è italiano corretto.


 
Concordo.


----------



## Waldesca

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Come mai escludete la validità di "sono dell'opinione che..."? *A mio modesto parere* è italiano corretto.



Nessuno l'ha esclusa, abbiamo solo aggiunto altre espressioni, tra cui alcune usatissime, come "a mio avviso/parere", ecc.

Infatti tu stesso hai usato quest'ultima espressione


----------



## gatogab

annapo said:


> En mi opinión, Y es bastante bueno político = secondo me, Y è un politico abbastanza valido


 
En mi opinión, Y es un político bastante bueno = secondo me, Y è un politico abbastanza valido



infinite sadness said:


> Come mai escludete la validità di "sono dell'opinione che..."? A mio modesto parere è italiano corretto.


Como algunos, soy de la opinión que más vale evitar problemas = come alcuni, sono dell'idea/del parere/ *dell'opinione* che sia meglio evitare problemi.



honeyheart said:


> E *"in mia opinione"* non va bene?


*E' mia opinione* che, i diritti d'autore siano qualcosa di legittimo.
La vedo un poco mejor, pero no tengo idea del '_perchè nè del percome'_


----------



## honeyheart

honeyheart said:


> E *"in mia opinione"* non va bene?





Montesacro said:


> No, non va bene


Ma come mai allora la trovo da tante parti, detta da italiani, anche qui sul forum?


----------



## Montesacro

honeyheart said:


> honeyheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> E *"in mia opinione"* non va bene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montesacro said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, non va bene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ma come mai allora la trovo da tante parti, detta da italiani, anche qui sul forum?
Click to expand...


E' un'espressione che esiste, certo. Personalmente la associo a un italiano sette-ottocentesco.
Io però ti consiglio di usare una delle tante opzioni che sono state elencate nei post precedenti, tutte di gran lunga migliori di "in mia opinione".


----------



## honeyheart

Ho capito, tante grazie per il chiarimento.


----------

